# It's died - just shows "Starting Up"



## WasBeen (Dec 16, 2009)

While just watching, TV picture glitched, froze & up came the "Starting Up" screen. Nothing for 20 minutes. 
Switched off, on again in 10 seconds. Just "Starting Up".
Left off overnight, still dead Sunday morning.

Customer services (who were very good) could not connect to the box. Tech guy coming Tuesday. 

After ignoring my Series 1 TiVo for the 2 years of V+, I'm now relying on it again.

Good "old" TiVo, worrying "new" TiVo. 
Anyone else had a box die?


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

WasBeen said:


> While just watching, TV picture glitched, froze & up came the "Starting Up" screen. Nothing for 20 minutes.
> Switched off, on again in 10 seconds. Just "Starting Up".
> Left off overnight, still dead Sunday morning.
> 
> ...


I only know of one other person and he was staff, but his was completely dead, no lights of anything.


----------



## WasBeen (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm glad it is rare. 
This time I didn't loose much (assuming it will be a box swap)


----------



## WasBeen (Dec 16, 2009)

They came, they replaced.
New box.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

WasBeen said:


> They came, they replaced.
> New box.


Glad it's sorted


----------

